# Any favorite websites for inspiration / new trends??



## cherryblossom (Apr 5, 2008)

I have been doing a hell of a lot of freelance lately but I am bored. I want to be inspired and keep on top of makeup trends and tired of buying expensive though completely enjoyable magazines (zink, pop, flaunt, etc). I have not had any luck finding any sites that are new and inspiring. Any recommendations?


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 5, 2008)

I love ASOS.com - The Online Fashion Store - Women's Clothing & Designer Clothes !!!!!!!


----------



## simplyeloquence (Apr 5, 2008)

i love that store!!  i just wished that they shipped the shoes to the US


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 5, 2008)

awww what a shame!! sorry =(


----------



## meganrose55 (Apr 5, 2008)

Try the Frugal Fashionista at: Frugal-Fashionista 
She comes up with a lot of fun and much less expensive alternatives to designers!


----------



## cherryblossom (Apr 6, 2008)

I was hoping for makeup trends / inspiration.......


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, here are a few I like to go to...

www.fashionspot.com/forums  (*Paint that Face*)

Pressbook.com uniting photography, photographer, model, make-up, hair, stylist, agency & image bank

Jed Root, Inc.

Judy Casey


----------



## _ohmygosh (Apr 8, 2008)

We get plenty of free fashion magazines here, near the door of any fashionable boutique.... I use all of them for inspiration and they are FREE


----------

